# Inspiration with pic



## llineb (May 13, 2011)

I thought this was a beautiful soap!  The swirls are great and it looks like she tilted her mold as she was pouring the layers.  Awesome!
http://www.etsy.com/listing/69588289/ki ... =1&ga_sear


----------



## Lisars (May 13, 2011)

WOW! That is very pretty and creative! I love the swirl in the middle.


----------



## Manda (Jun 4, 2011)

Ooooh nice. Cool colours alright!   8)


----------



## nattynoo (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh yes... just lovely!!


----------



## birdcharm (Jun 4, 2011)

_*Very pretty ... thanks for sharing! 

~ Kathy*_


----------

